# Where should I look for claw crabmeat?



## QSis (Dec 10, 2006)

The Hearty Boys on FoodTV just made the most PERFECT-looking crabcakes and I want to try them. Recipes : Cajun Crab Cakes : Food Network

They say to use "claw crabmeat" so it will be less expensive (I should hope so, what with using 32 ounces of it!), but I don't know where to even look for it. Is it fresh, frozen, or canned?

Their cakes looked so great that I'm game to try them again. First time I tried, using some other recipe, my cakes fell apart into crab HASH. Time to get back up on the horse!

Lee

Update: Tonight, I made the crabcakes from the FoodTV link I posted above, with the tartar sauce in the same show.  Fantastic! Easy, they held together beautifully, browned up nicely, tasted great. I loved the tartar sauce, too!

I'll post a picture. I served it with bethzaring's easy creamed spinach recipe.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/iso-creamed-spinach-recipe-21585-3.html


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2006)

I bought a one pound can of claw meat at BJs last weekend for crabcakes.  It's half the price of the lump crabmeat.  Costco has the lump.  I don't know if they have claw.

I'll take a look at that recipe.  I'm still trying to develop a crabcake recipe I'm happy with.


----------



## QSis (Dec 10, 2006)

Was it a 16 oz can, Andy?  How much was it at BJ's?

Lee


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 10, 2006)

If your supermarket has a fresh seafood department, they'll probably have it.  It comes in cans that are kept under refrigeration.  There are three types, taking the crab from different areas of the crab, each having a price according to location.  Claw meat is not the least expensive.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 10, 2006)

QSis - thanks for those recipe links!!  The different sauces look fabulous - I'm always on the lookout for new dipping sauces to serve with seafood.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 10, 2006)

_I buy the cans of it at the market and it costs me about 9.95 not sure if it's 16 oz or larger..It darn good for adding to coppiano or crab cakes._

_kadesma _


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Was it a 16 oz can, Andy? How much was it at BJ's?
> 
> Lee


 

It was a 16 ounce can in a refrigerated case.  The lump was $14.99 or $15.99 and the claw was $6.99 or $7.99.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay - tonight I'm making flounder stuffed with crabmeat, & bought an 8-ounce container of "Phillips" ("the" commercial crab people around here) blue-claw "claw" crabmeat from the fresh on-ice seafood counter for $3.99.  That's right - $3.99.  So depending on where you are & where you shop, claw meat isn't necessarily all that expensive (thank goodness!!!  )


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 11, 2006)

If you find the claw meat still attached to part of the claw, it makes a great presentation around some cocktail sauce/whatever. It's very inexpensive too, comes in an 8 oz container and so handy to thaw out if company is popping over. We always have some in the freezer.



> an 8-ounce container of "Phillips" ("the" commercial crab people around here) blue-claw "claw" crabmeat from the fresh on-ice seafood counter for $3.99


Wow!!!, that's unheard of. I would have bought every can in the refrigerator section.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 11, 2006)

Trust me - that thought did occur to me - lol!!! In fact, I'll probably be going back in the next day or so to pick up some more, since my stuffed flounder tonight was outrageously delicious. What WONDERFUL crabmeat - absolutely ZERO cartilage/shells or anything to pick thru. Wonderful crab taste & texture, not salty - it was terrific. And half a pound of brand-name crabmeat for $3.99???


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 11, 2006)

I love Phillips...especially since they started donating millions of $$$ to cleanup of the Chesapeake Bay.

Gosh, I miss Maryland and I grew up in Alexandria.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2006)

I believe the one pound can I bought at BJs was Phillips also. 

BC, the price you paid is right in line with what I paid in BJs.  I may go back for more myself.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 12, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> bought an 8-ounce container of "Phillips" ("the" commercial crab people around here) blue-claw "claw" crabmeat from the fresh on-ice seafood counter for $3.99. That's right - $3.99.   )


 
That's a great price!  We bought some at the Phillip's factory in Baltimore and paid more than that!!!! I can buy it here, but pay up to $14.00 CDN a tin.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 12, 2006)

Crab cakes are a must for us at the beach. The least amount of filler is the important part of a good crab cake.
1#lump crab meat--I use other grades when lump is totally out of sight expensive.
3TBS finely minced red bell pepper
1/4C mayonnaise
1/4C or a little more Ritz cracker crumbs
Dash of worcestershire
TBS dijon mustard
S&P
1 egg.
Mix everything except the crab. Carefully fold the crabmeat in trying not to break up the lumps as much as possible. Form into balls and then flatten to make cakes.
Saute in butter about 4 minutes per side until golden.
Alternatively, the crab mixture can be dropped into the saute pan by large spoonfuls.
Serve with remoulade sauce. Makes great sandwiches. Serve on fried green tomatoes as a "platform".


----------



## Hopz (Dec 12, 2006)

Take the next flight from Boston to Orlando- rent a car and drive 50 miles east to US Hwy 1, just north of Melbourne, Florida. Go to Clayton Crab Company. No problem.


----------

